# Getting married in Australia on a tourist visa...



## pinkrishia

*=)*

Cheers mates!


----------



## Wanderer

You can get married whilst in Australia on a tourist visa but like getting married in most countries there is a minimum notice period to a church minister or a marriage celebrant and in Australia that is a month and a day.

If you're thinking that you'll be allowed to saty in Australia by doing that, it may not be so as a standard tourist visa is likely to have a No Further Stay condition on it, meaning you cannot apply for any other visa.

Have a look via Family - Visas & Immigration at the partner visa requirements and in the PMV *applying for this visa section Checklist *you'll find a link to marriage requirements.

Under the visitors heading in the menu on the left of the above page you'll find the different tourist visas including an ETA and if you're from a country that makes you eligible for one of those you may want to consider one of those as it'll not have a No Further Stay condition.
You'll just need to have some travelling plans more so than getting married and staying as if you were queried on arrival and were not intending to travel, you could be refused entry.
The PMV may be the more appropriate visa for you.


----------

